
Vigilante hacker creates good virus - chatman
http://www.maximumpc.com/router-virus-seemingly-fights-the-good-fight/
======
echlebek
I think the title is a little misleading, note that the article title says
"seemingly".

I think a more likely explanation for the virus' behaviour is that removing
other malwares or improving its host's security really just improves its own
chances of survival.

The article even explains at the end that it installs backdoors, which in my
mind rules out the possibility of a benign author.

